# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  WWE and Steroids

## AustrianOAK14

hey bros as we know steroids are everywhere and it seems nowadays people everywhere are using them from your neighbor fireman to your blue collard lawyer. i was jsut wondering does anybody know what wrestlers like baustista, the rock, big poppa pump, etc. take??? just curious if you bros read or know sumthing that these guys take

----------


## calidude

No clue but would like to know.

----------


## goodtobeapimp

Good luck searching for that...They aren't going to admit to their use. Let alone tell you what they are taking. Batista is something else...Gotta say cena's arms just dwarf the rest of his body...but oh well i wouldn't mind having that problem..

----------


## CarvedFromStone

I personally think the rock is all natural, look at the guy in highschool or college he was a ****ing monester, his genetics are freakish

----------


## calidude

I think the Rock is natural now. He lost about 50lbs this past year.

----------


## anabolicwannabe

wwe used the fake ploy of having kurt angle injured. actually all they wanted was to put him in a suit so he can juice. look at his **** body right now, it looks 10 times better.

----------


## yannick32

Wwe is dead, viva MMA, die opera crap, and this comes from a huge ex wrestling fan that got tiered of all the bad angles in WWE.

----------


## kboxer

I think the rock had gyno surgery. You can see scars by nipples

----------


## AustrianOAK14

i wonder what bautista takes

----------


## palumbo

i worked wit h aguy b4 he made it in the wwe and hes using diidnt till he started so ithinkmost if not all at some point are on or have used just my 2 c

----------


## gsteclipse97

> I think the rock had gyno surgery. You can see scars by nipples


yea he had gyno, supposidly twice

----------


## AustrianOAK14

very tru bro

----------


## Dimes

The Rock was definetly on roids, thats why he had gyno surgery... and as for him beeing big in college, well he used them early.

----------


## Jackman

bro how would any of us know what they take, i mean common really. "ya i was talking to my boy the rock who said hes on 10g of test!"  :LOL:

----------


## Monkeytown

You gotta know Cena is on juice....look at how vascular he is.

----------


## SportsMedVIP

> I think the Rock is natural now. He lost about 50lbs this past year.


The Rock was not natural. This quote is accurate, although he may still be running other things now. Hollywood pills and such.

----------


## SportsMedVIP

> I think the rock had gyno surgery. You can see scars by nipples


Yes he did, he wrestled with a shirt on for like 3 months because of it.

----------


## SportsMedVIP

> wwe used the fake ploy of having kurt angle injured. actually all they wanted was to put him in a suit so he can juice. look at his **** body right now, it looks 10 times better.


This is bull****. Angle is ripped now, but he's always been jacked. You think he won a gold medal 100% natural? You think the competition was natural? I don't. He's been running things for a while. Angle had a broken neck that he went to the olympics with. He's never had the fusion surgery necessary to completely fix this problem and therefore has had several "clean up" surgeries to keep him going. His injury is the furthest thing from fake. He was taking cortisol shots before his matches in the olympics because his neck was not fully healed.

----------


## SportsMedVIP

80% of the guys on TV are taking roids. Most everyone there has atleast tried them. I know several guys in their developmental system right now and they tell me they pretty much hand the things out. HGH is their primary tool, and it's rampant in Ohio Valley. In fact my friend tells me it's only around $2-300 a kit, local. No shipment. Most guys there are on a $500 a week contract, so it's good to have low prices around for this ****.

----------


## SMYL_GR8

Brock Lessner had some BAD gyno a while back, don't if he's had it fixed by now.

----------


## KODE

Dwayne "the rock" Johnson used roids after college. im not sure what he used though. i know for a fact now that he doesnt take juice anymore. he is more into toning his body out. when he was down here in Hawaii while filming "The Rundown", he had some intense cardio workouts everyday and he was doing mostly light weight reps in the gym. Dwaynes mom and my dad are first cousins. my first cousin Tanoai is also dwaynes stunt double. me and dwayne even went to get our tattos together when he was here in Hawaii....

----------


## AustrianOAK14

nice good job kode

----------


## bitta

well I work out w/ a wrestler(who will remain nameless) who wrestled in wcw,wwe and now training MMA for k1, I can tell you that 100mgs of d-bol ed, about a gram and a half of test, almost a gram of tren and a daily sq hgh regime is followed relentlessly, he will just pour d-bol into his hand before we work out and thats no joke like 8-10 pills right there at once! he is a freaking monster but I tell him time and time again"dude your going to kill yourself w/ all that ****!" his wife doesnt seem as worried as I am because she reaps the financial benefits when they come so what does she care.

----------


## AG5678

> i wonder what bautista takes


Growth hormone forsure

----------


## phwSSJ

GH, especially the older wrestlers like Benoit, HHH, Hogan. Dude Hogans arms are still F'n huge, they look like 24" and he is old, like probably late fifty's Benoit and Angle, f---k have you ever seen people with necks like that, not even football players, tottally bad ass!!!!!!!!!

anyone ever notice BigPoppa Pumps chest?

It looks weird, skinny kind of, it didnt used to be that way. Think he tore a peck?

----------


## groundandpoundpwr21

As for what they use, my guess is samething everyone else uses just maybe less butprobably more.

----------


## bignatt

I think the rock doesnt use anything special because he just looks like a big athletic dude i think he has a good physique i wouldnt mind looking like that

----------


## AustrianOAK14

no **** the rock is a solid 260lber, i liked the ultimate warriors phsique as well

----------


## anabolicwannabe

sportsmedvip: FYI i wasn't referring to his neck injury.. so don't assume.. it was the bs scam of him having a leg in the cast..

----------


## JJEB2

> You gotta know Cena is on juice....look at how vascular he is.


yea hes from mass and played ball at springfield college. def loves the juice. wasn't as big as he was at springfield. my boy saw him at some club in boston and said he has no legs but his upper body is unbelieveable.

----------


## swoll4589

what wrestlers like baustista, the rock, big poppa pump, etc. take???

Big Poppa Pump got synthol injections.

----------


## bignatt

i dont think batista looks that great he looks like he has a tit

----------


## BigJames

I heard from a buddy that those guys abuse the Test...one guy was taking 250mg a day for months at a time. Rock used for sure, that gyno surgery was proof. Also, though, remember that the stats they advertize for those guys are not real. You can find Dwayne Johnsons stats from when he played CFL...I think he is about 6'2" and was probably 240 or so...huge quads.

----------


## Mighty Joe

If your income depends on how good you look shirtless and how quickly your body must recover from workouts and wrestling than the choice is obvious!!!!

MJ

----------


## inevitable

kurt angle is my cuzin and he said that 90% of the wrestlers on are juice.. the 10 are on prohormones.....

----------


## dingobite

I cuagt the last 10 minutes of Raw monday night with triple H and randy orton Now H has put on some muscle last year to keep up, but randy the other night look like he put on 20lbs of muscle and 10lbs of water in about 4 months tops. 
I dont know what hes weighing in at now the other night he was almost the bigger of the two in the match. And what ever hes taking didnt stop him after a 10 foot dive into his gut on the railing.

----------


## AustrianOAK14

i wonder who they get thier scripts from

----------


## Billy_Bathgate

i bet they do winstrol only cycles

----------


## GTsecurity

Do you remenber maven 1 or 2 years ago and now...  :EEK!:  
ther're a lot of wresler on roids exept spike dudley  :Big Grin:  

lesnar was arrested for illegaly steroid possesion : http://www.thesmokinggun.com/mugshots/lesnarmug1.html

----------


## dingobite

> Do you remenber maven 1 or 2 years ago and now...  
> ther're a lot of wresler on roids exept spike dudley  
> 
> lesnar was arrested for illegaly steroid possesion : http://www.thesmokinggun.com/mugshots/lesnarmug1.html


Naw when spike joined his brothers a few months back, was tossed head first into a table. He spent that injured time putting on a real six pack and about 10lbs of lean muscle so doubt hes a nature boy.

----------


## AustrianOAK14

thanks for the replies bros

----------


## coachj0233

buff bagwell and the texas tornado had some nice bodies in my opinion

not too huge and not too small
-coachj

----------


## Raven8264

Remember Triple H's debut when he came back after his 8 month rehab? I almost wet myself when he took off his shirt. What's funny is a hardcore WWE fan said to me, "man, he must work out like 5 hours every day in the gym!" I wish I still had that kind of innocence  :Smilie:

----------


## AustrianOAK14

hahaha true that bro

----------


## clhp20

I think that John Cena has the perfect physique.. JMHO. Doesn't look too big, and vascular, to the point that ppl say, "HE MUST BE ON THE JUICE". as far as batista... He is a freakin ROCK. He will be out of the game soon enough...

What the hell is up with the poosy look of triple H. He at one point used to be jacked. now he looks a lil bloated. i first thought he was on a bulking cycle after his injury, but now i am not so sure.. He is still soft in all areas..

----------


## phwSSJ

> I think that John Cena has the perfect physique.. JMHO. Doesn't look too big, and vascular, to the point that ppl say, "HE MUST BE ON THE JUICE". as far as batista... He is a freakin ROCK. He will be out of the game soon enough...
> 
> What the hell is up with the poosy look of triple H. He at one point used to be jacked. now he looks a lil bloated. i first thought he was on a bulking cycle after his injury, but now i am not so sure.. He is still soft in all areas..



Its called being injured. and getting old. and your body getting worn out from all the roids!!

----------


## AustrianOAK14

> Its called being injured. and getting old. and your body getting worn out from all the roids!!


good reply you cant stay on steroids forever! and tripple h had his time to shine and he was big and vascular at one point...look at anybody thats taken anabolics for a while (while on the aas, everyone likes their physique, BUT once off teh steroids every says things like" so and so used to be huge now hes skinny" or "man that guy used to be ripped and cut now hes a fat ass") anabolics are temporary magic bro

----------


## dingobite

> I think that John Cena has the perfect physique.. JMHO. Doesn't look too big, and vascular, to the point that ppl say, "HE MUST BE ON THE JUICE". as far as batista... He is a freakin ROCK. He will be out of the game soon enough...
> 
> What the hell is up with the poosy look of triple H. He at one point used to be jacked. now he looks a lil bloated. i first thought he was on a bulking cycle after his injury, but now i am not so sure.. He is still soft in all areas..



Bout 2 years back H started looking super ripped/bloated before he busted his knee. Then he came back more bloated than anything where he had been juicing up till now he looks like nothing but water.

I think he looked his best about 10 years ago though muscularity and endurance on him so sucked back in the late 90s.

Oh yeah and he has been bloated for almost 3 years now.  :Don't know:  

Take Rick Flair for instance i seen him get up from a fig 4 and his chest must have sunk a foot to th eground, was nasty.

----------


## phwSSJ

> good reply you cant stay on steroids forever! and tripple h had his time to shine and he was big and vascular at one point...look at anybody thats taken anabolics for a while (while on the aas, everyone likes their physique, BUT once off teh steroids every says things like" so and so used to be huge now hes skinny" or "man that guy used to be ripped and cut now hes a fat ass") anabolics are temporary magic bro



Yup, I wonder how long Batista can keep up his physique.

HE is probably one of those dudes that is geneticaly built, but staying that size and that cut up, I dont see him doing it more than 3-5 years. I think his chest is small because he might have torn a pec. or a shoulder injury.
I think same thin happened with big poppa pump.

You know, one person who has amazed me is Chris Benoit.
Cuz he has been jacked and cut for a long time, and he just looks like someone who is absolutley positively on steroids .

----------


## AustrianOAK14

good replies bro

----------


## BigJames

I have a friend who wrestles locally and he was doing something like 1g of test per week or more. He told me that a couple of other guys were doing 2-3g per week. I am not sure if this is true. WWE will not admit or publically condone the use of AAS, but I have heard rumours for years that it is encouraged. The Rock had gyno at least twice and wore silk shirts for a while to hide it....at least that is what it looked like to me.

----------


## sp9

> Yup, I wonder how long Batista can keep up his physique.



Good question. It all comes down to injuries. I suspect he will have some major joint/tendon issues on the horizon. 

These guys are not the type to do things in moderation. Its kind of sad when you think about bodybuilding and how they all need to be over 300lbs now in the off season. Pretty soon they will be 300+ for contest. The drug use is overwhelming and the top prizes are only ok.

----------


## devilman208

Hogan said in his book that he used dbol and deca for years!

----------


## AustrianOAK14

> Hogan said in his book that he used dbol and deca for years!



dianabol was a popular steroid and the the choice for many back int he 70s and 80s im told. I know deca is most common anabolic for wrestlers with hogan, pipper, the rock, etc are fans of that drug. what book of hogans are you referring to?

----------


## MMA

like football players, the game does more damage to them than than the juice. and wrestlers get more injuries than football players. on the road, 5 shows a week, and you often just CAN'T take time out to let anything heal, leading to painkiller abuse. and if you're too banged up to work out properly (or even at all) you're obviously not going to look good, no matter what you take.

if they're making money, they can do a lot of things to protect their health. if you watch your bloodwork, it's hardly a death sentence. you may have a hard time coming off after 10 years of pro wrestling, but by then its HRT time anyway.

----------


## devilman208

> dianabol was a popular steroid and the the choice for many back int he 70s and 80s im told. I know deca is most common anabolic for wrestlers with hogan, pipper, the rock, etc are fans of that drug. what book of hogans are you referring to?


his autobiography that came out a couple years ago.

----------


## yannick32

Batista is quit impressive.

----------


## AustrianOAK14

The masterpiece aka chris masters is quite big himself

----------


## Win94

> is most common anabolic for wrestlers with hogan, pipper, the rock,



................if Rowdy Roddy Piper was on the juice, if i was him i would demand my money back. He had nuthin. Unless he used them only for strictly healin injuries.

----------


## Nikolaus777

> Do you remenber maven 1 or 2 years ago and now...  
> ther're a lot of wresler on roids exept spike dudley  
> 
> lesnar was arrested for illegaly steroid possesion : http://www.thesmokinggun.com/mugshots/lesnarmug1.html



ahh man you exposed me

----------


## phwSSJ

> The masterpiece aka chris masters is quite big himself


I hate that fag.

So far all he has done is put people in full nelsons, and thats probably the only way he could get one locked in..if someone let him. 

Id like to see that fag try to put one over on me.

----------


## AustrianOAK14

> I hate that fag.
> 
> So far all he has done is put people in full nelsons, and thats probably the only way he could get one locked in..if someone let him. 
> 
> Id like to see that fag try to put one over on me.


well you have a point! none the less his physique is athletic with a little bodybuilder size

----------


## Joey2ness

wwe stars using steroids dont really matter but them rehearsing and planning whos gonna win the fight just sucks because they reviewed the secret that wrestling was fake in wrestling but people getting hurt in the sport was real because accidents happen.

I used to think wrestling was real and that was awesome

----------


## xxSmartyPantsxx

> wwe stars using steroids dont really matter but them rehearsing and planning whos gonna win the fight just sucks because they reviewed the secret that wrestling was fake in wrestling but people getting hurt in the sport was real because accidents happen.
> 
> I used to think wrestling was real and that was awesome


OMG, really? thanks for the newsflash ace.

i've always liked Benoit. he's always ripped and looking good. he's also one tough hombre, and he ALWAYS sells his matches. he makes every move look good - and he hits people the hardest of any wrestler. he really smacks people and grinds his forearm into their faces, etc...because he's an old schooler who learned in the dungeon.

i also don't think Piper was on juice. he was my favorite wrestler for a very long time, but he was never a really big guy. he was just a mean, nasty, violent, dirty wrestler.

spike dudley is ripped.

----------


## Britguy

i think obviously most wrestlers on wwe were born and grew up as big fellas, how many are under 200lbs, fellas like batista and triple HHH were in my opinion big to start with, of course there juicing but maybe not in the large quantities some think, Mike Quinn was 235lbs apparently before he tried gear and at his heaviest was 296 (when juicing) to be absolutely massive you have to be big to start with, didn't ronnie have 20" arms BEFORE he even started training? id say the drugs of choice look like: GH, slin, tren , prop, eq - it would be good to see what a wrestlers diet is like cos obviously they do some travelling and still have to look good. Prolly have the best personal trainers and dieticians aswell!

----------


## BG

> You gotta know Cena is on juice....look at how vascular he is.


My friend went to college with CENA and said the guy was anti drug, the coolest guy he he ever met and said he trained nat. two times a day in college. Said the guy was incredible shape !

----------


## BG

What about Vince Mcmahon himself, when he did that little stint where he was wrestling, he put on like thirty lbs., his neck was the size of a tree trunk, he was def. on !!! NY  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## dingobite

> What about Vince Mcmahon himself, when he did that little stint where he was wrestling, he put on like thirty lbs., his neck was the size of a tree trunk, he was def. on !!! NY


And you could sags upon sags of skin over most that extra weight, and when it was pissed away he look like a 80 years old with rags of skin only on a 250+ body.  :0piss:  

Should have seen Sable when she returned. HOT and Rippin

----------


## AustrianOAK14

vince mcmahon was big when he wrestled for a bit i remember the son of a bitch

----------


## yannick32

I can't get myself to watch wrestling anymore, i don't know why, funny cause i wrestled in WTA here in MOntreal for 5 years, a very small independant company in a church basement LOL.

Guess i am too cought up in MMA to watch a bunch of clowns in a ring, Wrestling has gone so damn boring.

----------


## AustrianOAK14

well all the wrestlers nowadays are huge bro

----------


## phwSSJ

> well you have a point! none the less his physique is athletic with a little bodybuilder size


That is true.
He looks like an amateur bodybuilder, and not at all like a wrestler! To me he is a chump!


John Cena has a very nice physique. I like the fact that he doesnt get all greased up before a match or spend three hours a day in the tanning bed.
I would believe someone like him is all natural!

----------

